# First trip with a CZ



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Got to take my new CZ 75 BD Police 9mm out today... boy was I surprised.

This the first target shot at 21 ft to get a feel for it...










This is another at 30 ft...










And another at 30 ft...


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Pics are sideways... looking at them correctly, my groups are high & left. For the first time with my CZ, i'm pretty pleased... as it will only improve in time.

I shot my friends other guns (3 more unfamiliar handguns) and all my shot placement was center of target. I'm assuming some sight adjustment may need to be done on my CZ.... any thoughts?

REVIEW: 

CZ is an amazing value for the quality you get. Felt very solid in my hand and has an unusual poly finish that I liked. Put 200 rds through it and had absolutly no malfunctions... even with cheap reloads. Might be due to the enormous feed ramp on barrel, lol.

D/A pull is long and jerky, hopefully this will smooth out as time goes by. As of now, I still prefer my Sig & Beretta's D/A.

S/A is crisp and repeatable (predictable) right out of the box... which was nice surprise. S/A trigger is on par with Sig & Beretta which is a compliment. 

Accuracy is impressive for the first 200 rds and should only get better over time.

Recoil was a little more than a .22... very impressed by that. I think a combination of the low bore axis, slide in frame design and being solid metal attribute to the very light recoil.

Very happy with my purchase and look forward to spending more quality range time with it.

My friend tried it out and found it shot high & left for him as well... any advice?


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

is that 21 feet or 21 yards?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

21 ft (7 yards) to get a feel for it. I took it out to 30 ft after the first target. The trigger took some getting used to and I figured why go out any further on it's first range day.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Sounds like both you and your friend are anticipating recoil and not following thru. Slow do a bit and focus on your fundamentals. Im sure that will bring those groups in...

Congrats on the weapon, looks like a keeper....:mrgreen:


----------



## Jayghf1978 (Jun 11, 2013)

Here is my very first live action with firearms, using the CZ P07 Duty.
20 yards out.









After some corrections with my grip and a few adjustments, here is my latest, shot this week using the CZ 75B.
20 yards out.









No one will confuse it with Angus Hobdell but I was satisfied with the results given I have less than 500 rounds under my belt overall.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

That is a very nice looking pistol! Congratulations.


----------

